

I promise never to use C/C++ for a new project - frabcus
http://www.flourish.org/promise/

======
dmacvicar
I can't avoid smiling when I see this. It is not that I don't have a love/hate
relationship with C++ already or that I don't like Rust or Golang a lot but...

It gives me the impression we live all in our silos/caves and pretend reality
is the same.

Working for an Enterprise Linux distributor that ships code for multiple
architectures and support our code for a decade means Rust or Golang would
fail the first round of questions: eg. Does it run on s390x?

Then I remember I am reading Hacker news and Macbooks are all x86_64 and
software is rewritten from scratch every 2 months :-)

I bet somebody will bring up embedded/micro-controllers.

 _EDIT_ : grammar

~~~
greenyoda
_" Does it run on s390x?"_

Or IBM's i operating system[1] (formerly i5/OS, formerly OS/400), for that
matter. The enterprise world is chock full of machines that run on this, but
I'm not expecting a version of Rust or Go that runs on EBCDIC machines in the
foreseeable future.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_i](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_i)

------
icanblogshitz
The irony of a blog posting of holier than thou, about security, then posting
direct to the page where people have commented with tags for js popups. secure
your blog comments - amateur hour was earlier on this morning!

~~~
tater117
Just like lizard squad, it has been a fun week.

------
shepardrtc
Before a couple weeks ago, the last time I had used C++ was back in 1998, I
think. I never enjoyed "C with classes" and I vowed to never touch it again.
Last year, I attempted to put together a simple MNIST digit recognition
program using plain old C. I gave up and did it in Fortran (working with
matrices is SO easy!). Now, however, I've matured a little and realized that I
really needed to get back into C++ and seriously use it. So I retaught myself
the language using Stroustrup's Programming book (the one that has C++14) and
his preferred methods (teaching the use of vectors early on is great!).

Now that I've approached the language in its C++14 mode and using good
libraries such as Armadillo, I've come to the conclusion that all this talk
about C++ being too low-level and too difficult is ridiculous. If you're not
using libraries and programming in a higher level, you're not doing it right.
I've been rewriting that digit recognition program and I've yet to declare a
pointer or allocate any memory on my own. In fact, its so high-level that it
almost looks like Matlab code.

~~~
jbandela1
I agree, C++11/14 is a game changer in regards to safety and ease of use. With
C++14, new and delete actually are a code smell.

The biggest ease of use issue with C++ is now getting good modern libraries
for doing common stuff.

------
sklogic
Dare to commit to not using C or C++ for your next 8bit AVR project?

~~~
seren
Is there a LLVM backend for AVR ? (not a snarky question)

~~~
jaset
There appears to be ongoing work for AVR support in both clang (
[https://github.com/4ntoine/clang/](https://github.com/4ntoine/clang/) ) and
llvm ( [https://github.com/dylanmckay/avr-
llvm](https://github.com/dylanmckay/avr-llvm) ).

